# Betta Art Requests!



## DrizzlingSkies (11 mo ago)

Betta's have always been my favorite type of fish. They're gorgeous and always have the best personalities!
First come first serve!
I'll be coloring bases base by OTHER people (So credit to the original artist. When and if using the art, make sure to credit me and the lineart artist)
Please take clear pictures of your betta and also give me their name. You can chose from these bases:
Base 1:









Base 2:










Base 3:







Base 4:







Base 5:


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Oh, this is a really cute idea!!

Would you be willing to do one of one of my boys? Base 2 if it's not an issue?
This is Jalaluddin by the way!
I tried to find some of him at a few different angles (he's asleep as of writing this). Let me know if you need better ones by chance! And I'll grab some later!


----------



## DrizzlingSkies (11 mo ago)

They're perfect! Thank you! Your Jalaluddin is a very gorgeous boy

I'll get started now!


----------



## DrizzlingSkies (11 mo ago)

Also! Do you want a background image (It would be just a ocean-themed background from google or if you want, a background of your choice) or would you like the background to be transparent?


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

DrizzlingSkies said:


> Also! Do you want a background image (It would be just a ocean-themed background from google or if you want, a background of your choice) or would you like the background to be transparent?


I'm good with either! You can go with what you think would look good!!


----------



## DrizzlingSkies (11 mo ago)

Okidoki! I'm finished with it (that was fast!)

Here's your boy <3


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Thats AMAZING! The backdrop goes so well with his colouring!!! I love it!!


----------



## DrizzlingSkies (11 mo ago)

No problem at all! He's a pretty fish and I enjoyed coloring him!


----------



## XDbetta (Dec 5, 2021)

I will like base 2 too! You can choose the background. Thanks!
Can you do another of my betta too? Sorry for being greedy😝


----------



## XDbetta (Dec 5, 2021)

Also, his name is spotty.


----------



## DrizzlingSkies (11 mo ago)

Sure! I can do him! Spotty is a very fitting name.

Unfortunately only one per person. 

I'll get started on him soon!


----------



## DrizzlingSkies (11 mo ago)

Here is your gorgeous boy, Spotty

I hope it looks okay!


----------



## AlphaBettas (May 12, 2020)

Hi! Can you please do base 3 for my betta, Prince? Thanks


----------



## FunFishFriend (11 mo ago)

Can you do base four? It looks most like my sweet baby Godzilla.


----------



## DrizzlingSkies (11 mo ago)

Yep! I'll get started on them both soon

It might take a bit more time to finish them because I have to go to work pretty soon. They should be done around 10 pm EST (in the next 10 hours hopefully)


----------



## bettagirl100 (12 mo ago)

Wow, cool idea! Could you please do base 1 for my boy?


----------



## DrizzlingSkies (11 mo ago)

Yep yep! What is your boys name?

Alright, I'll be finished them all by midday tomorrow hopefully.

Requests are closed for now. Might open them up after I'm finished these.


----------



## DrizzlingSkies (11 mo ago)

@AlphaBettas

Here's your boy, Prince!


----------



## DrizzlingSkies (11 mo ago)

@FunFishFriend

And here's your awesome guy, Godzilla


----------



## DrizzlingSkies (11 mo ago)

@bettagirl100

I have discovered his name 

Here's your boy, Lorendo <3 Love the name


----------



## FunFishFriend (11 mo ago)

DrizzlingSkies said:


> @FunFishFriend
> 
> And here's your awesome guy, Godzilla
> 
> View attachment 1038997


OMG! He’s beautiful! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## DrizzlingSkies (11 mo ago)

No problem!! I love his contrast in colors!


----------



## AlphaBettas (May 12, 2020)

DrizzlingSkies said:


> @AlphaBettas
> 
> Here's your boy, Prince!
> View attachment 1038996


Omg thanks sooo much! I love it!!


----------



## DrizzlingSkies (11 mo ago)

Yep!! I'm glad you like it! <3


----------



## DrizzlingSkies (11 mo ago)

Opening up 2 more slots to anyone who wants them! Changed the rules so you can request more than one of your bettas (Just one at a time though so other people get the chance to request one too)

These are really fun to make and I honestly have nothing better to do.


----------



## TropicalFlow3 (11 mo ago)

Hey could u do one of my bettas? His name is Orion! He is my baby! Can you do it in a “base one” format? Hope his colours went to difficult?


----------



## DrizzlingSkies (11 mo ago)

He is a gorgeous boy!! Of course! I'll get started on him soon.


----------



## TropicalFlow3 (11 mo ago)

Thanks in adavanced!


----------



## DrizzlingSkies (11 mo ago)

Here is Orion! <33


----------



## bettagirl100 (12 mo ago)

DrizzlingSkies said:


> @bettagirl100
> 
> I have discovered his name
> 
> ...


Woah, I love him! Thank you so much! Sorry for no name lol


----------



## DrizzlingSkies (11 mo ago)

All good! I found it anyways, lol

Glad you like it <3


----------



## XDbetta (Dec 5, 2021)

DrizzlingSkies said:


> Here is your gorgeous boy, Spotty
> 
> I hope it looks okay!
> View attachment 1038968


Nice! I’ve always imagined him as a veil tail!


----------



## XDbetta (Dec 5, 2021)

This is blaze! Base 4 please!


----------



## TropicalFlow3 (11 mo ago)

DrizzlingSkies said:


> Here is Orion! <33
> View attachment 1039070


Omg! That’s awesome! What drawing app did u use? ( if u don’t mind me asking). Again tysm!


----------



## DrizzlingSkies (11 mo ago)

Alrighty, I'll start on Blaze now.

Also, Tropic (Is it okay if I call you that?), I used a drawing website actually. It's called Kleki. It takes a bit to learn how to use it and it doesn't have a lot of features, but it's simple and works.


----------



## TropicalFlow3 (11 mo ago)

wow! Yes it ok if you call me that. Tysm!


----------



## DrizzlingSkies (11 mo ago)

Here is Blaze!


----------



## TropicalFlow3 (11 mo ago)

Hey! Can u make another betta for me? I don’t care what format! Just whatever u think looks good! His name is speck


----------



## DrizzlingSkies (11 mo ago)

Okay, I'll do Speck soon. For now im closing requests.


----------



## TropicalFlow3 (11 mo ago)

Oki have a nice day


----------



## DrizzlingSkies (11 mo ago)

Here is Speck <3 (Is he a glow betta?)


----------



## TropicalFlow3 (11 mo ago)

Ooh!! I love that! You have a noice shading talent!!


----------



## DrizzlingSkies (11 mo ago)

Thank you!! <33


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Could you do Espresso in base 4?


----------



## DrizzlingSkies (11 mo ago)

Unfortunately my requests are not open right now, but I'll try to open them back up for the day tomorrow.


----------



## DrizzlingSkies (11 mo ago)

Oki! I'm going to open them back up for today. I'll get started on Espresso now. (Nice name!)


----------



## DrizzlingSkies (11 mo ago)

Here is Espresso! Gorgeous colors <3


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

I love it, thank you so much! The backgroud is perfect!!


----------



## DrizzlingSkies (11 mo ago)

No problem!! Glad you like it!


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Could you do mango in base 3, please? He passed away about 2 years ago....


----------



## DrizzlingSkies (11 mo ago)

Of course. Swim in peace, little fish

I'll get started on him now


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Thank you so much!!


----------



## DrizzlingSkies (11 mo ago)

<3


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

That was fast! Thanks, I love it!!  (Is it a bit blurry, or is it my computers problem?)


----------



## DrizzlingSkies (11 mo ago)

It doesn't seem blurry to me, maybe it's your computer? Or maybe it's just an illusion from the blended colors, lol

Glad you like it


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

DrizzlingSkies said:


> It doesn't seem blurry to me, maybe it's your computer?


I guess so!! Thank you sooooo much!!!


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

I used your base 2 to draw Jedi (SIP) with kleki! Do you like it?


----------



## DrizzlingSkies (11 mo ago)

That is AMAZING! (Also, by the way, the base isn't mine, I just color them <3)


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

DrizzlingSkies said:


> That is AMAZING!


But not as good as Espresso is!


----------



## DrizzlingSkies (11 mo ago)

Aw, thank you! It takes a while to figure out Kleki, so that's really good for your first try!


----------



## DrizzlingSkies (11 mo ago)

Requests are open! (Probably until Monday next week!)


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Where did you find the bases? They're really cool...


----------



## DrizzlingSkies (11 mo ago)

I found them on google! I agree, they are really cool


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

I love this! Can you do my boy, Neptune? Base 2, please.  He passed away in November. 





  








IMG_0014.JPG




__
FishandBirdLover


__
Oct 20, 2021




My beautiful boy!


----------



## DrizzlingSkies (11 mo ago)

Of course, I can do him! Swim in peace, little Neptune


----------



## DrizzlingSkies (11 mo ago)




----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

You're gonna be the world's best Betta colourer by the time we're all done asking 

Are you willing to do another of my boys? 
This is an old picture of Kristobal! 
I really need to get updated ones of all my boys.. 
Base 2 as well please! If it's not a bother!


----------



## DrizzlingSkies (11 mo ago)

Sure I can do him! Is there any chance you could get a better quality picture of Kristobal? If not it's okay, I can try my best to match the colors (I typically need better quality pictures because I take color hexes directly from the photos and if it's a little blurry it may distort the colors)


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Of course I can!! 
I can get them to you in just a tad! Not home from work quite yet


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

DrizzlingSkies said:


> View attachment 1039351


OMGOODNESS! Thank you so much!!!!! I love him!


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

If you don't mind, can you do Atlantis in base 1? He passed back in September. T_T





  








IMG_0205.JPG




__
FishandBirdLover


__
Sep 6, 2021




Atlantis. SIP baby boy. 💕


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Apologies @DrizzlingSkies , that took me a bit longer than expected! 
Do these work better? If it's of any help, his colouring doesn't have to be exact  
And if you aren't able to do it, lmk that too! No worries!!


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

I just did Venus. Not that good but I'm getting there!


----------



## DrizzlingSkies (11 mo ago)

It looks nice! Also yes, those are good Eridanus.

I'll get started on Kristobal and Atlantis soon!


----------



## DrizzlingSkies (11 mo ago)

Kristobal!


----------



## DrizzlingSkies (11 mo ago)

Annnd Atlantis!


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

That's beautiful!! Thank you so much!!


----------



## DrizzlingSkies (11 mo ago)

No problem!!


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

I love him! TYSM!


----------



## DrizzlingSkies (11 mo ago)

Of course


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

I found some more 'bases', and thought to post them here in case you'd like to use them!!


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Ugh, This was so hard. But I did my best at Saturn!


----------



## DrizzlingSkies (11 mo ago)

Saturn looks awesome! Also unfortunately, betta4ever (Is there another nickname you preferred to be called?), I only use completely transparent images because they're a lot easier to use. But thank you!


----------



## DrizzlingSkies (11 mo ago)

I'm still open to any requests if anyone would like one!


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Unfortunately, I've run out of bettas 😅


----------



## TropicalFlow3 (11 mo ago)

Can u do firestorm? Here he is: is there a platform that u can pick?


----------



## DrizzlingSkies (11 mo ago)

Yep! I'll get started on it tomorrow morning. What do you mean platform? Do you mean the base?


----------



## TropicalFlow3 (11 mo ago)

Yes base, Sorry for the miscomunication


----------



## DrizzlingSkies (11 mo ago)

All good! I'll get started on him now.


----------



## DrizzlingSkies (11 mo ago)

Here he is! ^^


----------



## Lazikus (10 mo ago)

Are you still open for requests? If so I would love one made in Base 2 of your original bases (or whichever you think works the best. Unfortunately, we lost this boy 3/25/22. His name was Frankie because of his beautiful blue eyes. Thank you!


----------



## DrizzlingSkies (11 mo ago)

Wow, he is gorgeous. Swim in peace, little guy <3


----------



## Lazikus (10 mo ago)

DrizzlingSkies said:


> Wow, he is gorgeous. Swim in peace, little guy <3


Thank you! He was a sweet little guy, too! As you can see in the second picture, he had shrimp tank mates ( also tetras). Miss that boy!


----------



## DrizzlingSkies (11 mo ago)




----------



## Lazikus (10 mo ago)

DrizzlingSkies said:


> View attachment 1040374


Thank you!!!! I love it! 🥰


----------



## DrizzlingSkies (11 mo ago)

Another reminder: Still open for requests! ^^


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Nice! Mind if I throw another one at you? 

This is Erjon! Base 5 please


----------



## DrizzlingSkies (11 mo ago)

Yes!! I will do him.


----------



## DrizzlingSkies (11 mo ago)

Requests are closed after him. Theres a sudden issue with my drawing website. Not sure what it is.


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

DrizzlingSkies said:


> Requests are closed after him. Theres a sudden issue with my drawing website. Not sure what it is.


You're talking about Kleki, right? I'm using it right now and it works fine...


----------



## DrizzlingSkies (11 mo ago)

Here he is! ^^


----------



## DrizzlingSkies (11 mo ago)

betta4ever! said:


> You're talking about Kleki, right? I'm using it right now and it works fine...


thats really weird, mine is being weird


----------



## DrizzlingSkies (11 mo ago)

See, whenever im coloring on a solid color, it turns the outline transparent or deletes the color so i have to repetitively fix it every time i color


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

I love it!!! Thank you so much  

And aww, I hope it works for you soon!


----------



## DrizzlingSkies (11 mo ago)

You're very welcome <3


----------



## Bastien (6 mo ago)

Could you draw pinky here are the picture and base 4 would be pretty thanks you


----------

